# Are you people really paying $275 for a



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

bay fishing rod? and by you people I mean bay fishers, they better come with a lifetime guaranty no questions asked


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

well...ya get a free hat...sometimes a sticker too.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Yep, and YETI's and $60,000 trucks towing $80,000 rigs. Who cares, as long as I'm not paying for it and they aren't fishing in my spot.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Why dont you show us what you fish with and we can talk it....


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

How about you mind your own business. It isn't your responsibility to comment how another man spends his own money. You spend yours as you see fit, and I'll keep my mouth shut and vice versa. Thanks. 
Bottom line: mind your own business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

When's the last time you bought any gear? Or are you still fishing with a Snoopy rod?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I have not yet. I did pay $140 for a Laguna Liquid. I also have paid $160 for a Castaway Skeletons Wader Specials. My favorite rod of all time has been my Laguna, it is worth every penny. It is light and sensitive.

When you get into custom prices, you are getting collapsible eyes, split reel seats and custom lengths and actions. That is important to some people.


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

no $350.00 actually, my kids can go without so I can have the best.


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

lol


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

smokin lures said:


> no $350.00 actually, my kids can go without so I can have the best.


Sarge for me one day.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Right now I'm fishing with kinda lower end rods and reels (Castaways/ All Stars on Curado CU-200's and H20 Xpresses), and my buddy fishes with these $300 Waterloos and new Chronarchs and what not. I used to be in your same mindset.. But to be completely honest, I've fished with one of his Waterloos on a Chronarch, and I didn't want to give it back. If you fish with one of the high dollar set ups, it's actually really nice. I'm considering a 13 Concept C and a Waterloo HP Slam Mag in the near future..


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

dk2429 said:


> Right now I'm fishing with kinda lower end rods and reels (Castaways/ All Stars on Curado CU-200's and H20 Xpresses), and my buddy fishes with these $300 Waterloos and new Chronarchs and what not. I used to be in your same mindset.. But to be completely honest, I've fished with one of his Waterloos on a Chronarch, and I didn't want to give it back. If you fish with one of the high dollar set ups, it's actually really nice. I'm considering a 13 Concept C and a Waterloo HP Slam Mag in the near future..


World of difference as the quality goes up.


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

$350 Sarge all the way


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

I wished, 275 would be a discount


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Cheaper than my ping driver! Lol


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

LOL $275 is a bargain for a true hi-end rod, even a production piece.

got a couple that cost me over $600 each, but they are definetely NOT trout rods.

agree with most on the judgment call...


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

All said and done, the Phenix K2 spinning rods I'm fishing with, complete with custom grips and titanium guides, come in around the upper $400's, and I build the **** things!

I've broken a few of them too. Cut all the guides off, mail in the broken blank with $50, and get a new one mailed back. Phenix takes good care of their folks, I'll give them that!

Money is just a tool. Spend it how you like I say.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> How about you mind your own business. It isn't your responsibility to comment how another man spends his own money. You spend yours as you see fit, and I'll keep my mouth shut and vice versa. Thanks.
> Bottom line: mind your own business.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUO
> ...


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

its all personal preference and what you can and are willing to spend on one, it does not take a 350 rod to catch a fish, heck I have seen guys wrap sting around a coke can and catch fish. I'd find it awfully hard to work a top water or corky for 8-10 hrs this way so to each their own.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

What I don't understand is why spin and baitcast rods over $200 don't include a no questions asked lifetime replacement for breakage guarantee. Pretty much every good fly rod company does that. Hell, you can get an Orvis for as cheap as $175 with a 25 year guarantee. I'll drop $500-$800 on a fly rod because I know I'll always have it no matter how many times I break it. I'm hard pressed to spend more than $100 on a spinning rod that is dead the first time it breaks.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

As my fishing buddies say "Can feel a fish fart" on a Sarge.....got 2 from him and couldn't be happier. I mean if you love fishing and can afford it why not?


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

wiznut said:


> What I don't understand is why spin and baitcast rods over $200 don't include a no questions asked lifetime replacement for breakage guarantee. Pretty much every good fly rod company does that. Hell, you can get an Orvis for as cheap as $175 with a 25 year guarantee. I'll drop $500-$800 on a fly rod because I know I'll always have it no matter how many times I break it. I'm hard pressed to spend more than $100 on a spinning rod that is dead the first time it breaks.


Sarge customs he will stand by his work and takes care of the customer


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sarge all the way...I have a laguana, waterloo slam mag, and the newest is a Sarge...sticking with Sarge from now on.

Nice guy to talk with at the fishing and boat show as well. about 300 at the shows.


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Aggieross05 said:


> Sarge all the way...I have a laguana, waterloo slam mag, and the newest is a Sarge...sticking with Sarge from now on.
> 
> Nice guy to talk with at the fishing and boat show as well. about 300 at the shows.


I took two rods to him at the fishing show that had recoil guide issues due to normal wear and tear he fixed both rods and even added a fresh clear coat to the one that I use most it was looking pretty bad. no cost no questions asked type deal. some things that cost more aren't necassarilly worth the money. simms and sarge are in my opinion due to longevity and warranty.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

weimtrainer said:


> Empty Pockets CC said:
> 
> 
> > How about you mind your own business. It isn't your responsibility to comment how another man spends his own money. You spend yours as you see fit, and I'll keep my mouth shut and vice versa. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Nobody has even mentioned H&H.  Josh makes some mean fishing machines.

And how about Billy Stix?!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> How about you mind your own business. It isn't your responsibility to comment how another man spends his own money. You spend yours as you see fit, and I'll keep my mouth shut and vice versa. Thanks.
> Bottom line: mind your own business.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Agreed with all of this.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

wiznut said:


> What I don't understand is why spin and baitcast rods over $200 don't include a no questions asked lifetime replacement for breakage guarantee. Pretty much every good fly rod company does that. Hell, you can get an Orvis for as cheap as $175 with a 25 year guarantee. I'll drop $500-$800 on a fly rod because I know I'll always have it no matter how many times I break it. I'm hard pressed to spend more than $100 on a spinning rod that is dead the first time it breaks.


If spinning rods are your thing, I highly recommend checking out a Falcon Bucoo for that solution. I have the BCS-3-17. It is a medium light. I mainly use it for live bait applications. I recommend this to you because of the Bucoo replacement program. No matter why a rod has been damaged, they will replace the rod for $40. It can be anything, broken tip, closing the tailgate on it etc.

Worth a look at any of the rods in the Falcon line.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> weimtrainer said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it is trolling and EP took it hook line and sinker (no pun intended). Exact response the OP wanted.
> ...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Zeitgeist said:
> 
> 
> > Oh ya he's really got me on now. Nice contribution to the discussion.
> ...


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> Empty Pockets CC said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha, calm down. Thanks for the compliment.
> ...


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

what do you mean "you people"

don't fret about what i'm spending my money on


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes! I have a few of those $300 plus rods!!!


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

I still use some Castaway SLX 3 series rods and was skeptical about paying over 100$ back when I purchased them almost 10 years ago .Still going strong. Not the lightest and greatest but they get the job done.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

No you don't need to spend $275 or $350 for a good salt-water rod but if it floats your boat go for it. I have to agree, there is nothing better then a light weight rod with the precise action that fits your personal taste. Pair that with a good, light weight, cast a mile reel and it doesn't get much better then that. It's not required but your arms and back will thank you at the end of a long day when you probably made a 1,000 casts. My favorite set up right now is a Shimano chonarch CI4+ (bought used like new for $150 no problems) and a 7 foot H2O (Academy brand) medium action baitcaster split grip with recoil eyes ($150) no problems. So I spend $300 bucks and I get a quality rig that will complete with any equipment on the planet for fishing the bay. It's light, sensitive, has back-bone, and casts a mile. I have fished plastic with 1/8 up to 3/8, popping corks, topwaters. The only thing I wouldn't do with it is whip croakers a mile with this rig. So you don't have to spend a bunch of money to buy a quality rig. Buy used or wait for sales. I bought some G Loomis G2 rods for $100 a peice a couple months back. Also nothing wrong with using the brown All-stars ($40) at Academy. Pair it with an academy mettle reel and you can get started for under $100 when Academy puts them on sale. Just clean the entire rig after every trip like I do and it will last many years. Sorry but I can't justify spending $900 for a fishing rod and reel but if you can go for it. Just isn't necessary!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I don't really care how people spend their money and neither should you. No, I don't spend 275 bucks on a rod. I buy used rods that are semi-high end. I still can't spend 100 bucks on a rod even though I can afford it. I have bought a couple of custom rods in my life and I worry too much about breaking them. Besides that I take the money I save on cheaper rods and buy PREMIUM barking monkeys!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I can catch just as many fish on a cheap rod and reel and anyone on their expensive stuff,


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

saltwatersensations said:


> I can catch just as many fish on a cheap rod and reel and anyone on their expensive stuff,


Congrats. I suggest you go wade Baffin chunking lures all day for a few days and reasses your feelings.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

cc said:


> Yes! I have a few of those $300 plus rods!!!


Those are cool! Can you get them groomed anywhere or does it have to be a high end place that only grooms poodles and foo-foos?

For that price, do they come with little sweaters for those cool mornings?


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Those are cool! Can you get them groomed anywhere or does it have to be a high end place that only grooms poodles and foo-foos?
> 
> For that price, do they come with little sweaters for those cool mornings?


Depends, you paying for the grooming?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Those are cool! Can you get them groomed anywhere or does it have to be a high end place that only grooms poodles and foo-foos?
> 
> For that price, do they come with little sweaters for those cool mornings?


Lmao.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

BluewaterBandido said:


> Congrats. I suggest you go wade Baffin chunking lures all day for a few days and reasses your feelings.


That was dumb.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Just in time for this thread, my new Billystx sprialstick came in today. Put an Alderbaran on it and you will be way up there. 

I don't tell people how to spend their money and don't care what they think about how I spend mine.

But to answer your question is as I have gotten older and made more money I buy a few nice things. I fish a lot. Will this help me catch more fish? Probably not. But I my shoulder notices casting a very light rig all day. And I like my name on it.


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

Gilbert said:


> BluewaterBandido said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats. I suggest you go wade Baffin chunking lures all day for a few days and reasses your feelings.
> ...


Care to explain why?

Guess I should've said I can catch redfish on cheese puffs soaked in Big Red. But that's not what I'm using to target them.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

GoneSouth said:


> Just in time for this thread, my new Billystx sprialstick came in today. .


dEm dErE eYes bE cRoukEd, wHaT rIG Be dAt? :spineyes:


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

..


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I have 2 actually. But I got free kozzies with mine. They were gifts but I tell you what they are nice. They both have Curados on them. I drive a $5,000 submarine Jeep and have a Yetti knock off, Bison. 

So no Yetti or $60,000 truck but I would/ will buy another Laguna if one of these go down. Been slaying trout with them for 4 or more years now. A few reds and jacks thrown in.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jayco said:


> ..


Yeah, this thread went South fast but I believe that is what the OP wanted, LOL!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Marsh Rat makes all mine !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

275 is a bargain. ...


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

deano77511 said:


> Marsh Rat makes all mine !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Except one....


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Some might get this .

Some say it's the Indian .
Some say it's the bow 
Some say it's the arrow .

Buy what you can afford and enjoy !


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

As Marvin Zindler used to say..
Good golf, good fishing or whatever makes you happy.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> dEm dErE eYes bE cRoukEd, wHaT rIG Be dAt? :spineyes:


I think I had to pay extra for that


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Weighmasters don't ask how...just how many.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

okmajek said:


> Except one....


And I'm about to get me one mor OKMajek rod !


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

netboy said:


> As Marvin Zindler used to say..
> Good golf, good fishing or whatever makes you happy.


Didn't he also say "Texas has a whore house in it?"


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

deano77511 said:


> And I'm about to get me one mor OKMajek rod !


I'm gonna get as many as I can get I love mine !


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

smokin lures said:


> Sarge customs he will stand by his work and takes care of the customer


X2! And a good guy to boot!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jayco said:


> Didn't he also say "Texas has a whore house in it?"


I have free cable and the musical, "The Best Little Whore House in Texas" came on HBO the other day. Not the way I remembered it as a kid, LOL!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Ugly stick and a zebco for me... I spend the rest on hookers and coke!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

I could care less what someone spends on a rod, to each their own. Buy what you can afford and learn to use it effectively! I've had low end rods when that's all I could afford and caught a pile of fish with them. As the cheap rods got broken, I upgraded to something nicer. Today I'm still using the same rods I used over 10 yrs ago and spent $200-$250 on them then. The old rods still get the job done and my wrists don't bother me after all day fishing for multiple days in a row. If and when they break, they will be replaced with better rods. Once you go up in quality there is no going down!


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

X2 he is a good guy and takes care of his customers 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## cristivnm (Jan 1, 2016)

Bought a Laguna custom rod at the fishing show and lost it the very first day I used it. Was kayak fishing out in Christmas bay


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

cristivnm said:


> Bought a Laguna custom rod at the fishing show and lost it the very first day I used it. Was kayak fishing out in Christmas bay


**** dude, call Laguna and explain the situation, I am pretty sure they will cut you a deal.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

as my wife can tell you herself, all those waterloos and lagunas sitting in the rod rack were around $35 each. 

right honey?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

cristivnm said:


> Bought a Laguna custom rod at the fishing show and lost it the very first day I used it. Was kayak fishing out in Christmas bay


Get you some of these next time.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> as my wife can tell you herself, all those waterloos and lagunas sitting in the rod rack were around $35 each.
> 
> right honey?


Lol so true


----------



## cristivnm (Jan 1, 2016)

Zeitgeist said:


> **** dude, call Laguna and explain the situation, I am pretty sure they will cut you a deal.


Don't think so lol since it was my fault


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

cristivnm said:


> Don't think so lol since it was my fault


Explain the situation, how excited you were with your new custom...trust me.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

I wish mine only cost $275


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pcwjr4 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Money poortly spent*

Most fisherman, that can't fish and never will know how to save their life, feel that spending a whole bunch of money will make up for their ignorance in how to catch fish.
Then at least they can brag to everyone "Hey I spent $XXX dollars on my equipment, look at me".
******** !!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Dude!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Pcwjr4 said:


> Most fisherman, that can't fish and never will know how to save their life, feel that spending a whole bunch of money will make up for their ignorance in how to catch fish.
> Then at least they can brag to everyone "Hey I spent $XXX dollars on my equipment, look at me".
> ******** !!


most people who buy ugly sticks and bend them in circles in their kitchen because they can't get their balls out of their wife's purse to actually get on the water usually hate on people who like nice stuff.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

I buy fillet mignon too. 
I guess I could eat hamburger steak, and if you like it well done, it probably tastes the same. 

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## saltydawg655 (Apr 27, 2016)

Holy sheez,, did anyone add the BAYHOUSE in that equation?? Now add new furnishings to the entire house-- my wife wishes we were only buying rods/reels!!! ITS WHAT MAKE YOU HAPPY.. LIFE DOESNT LAST FOREVER..


----------



## jw18758 (Feb 23, 2015)

Good article by Gary Loomis on custom rods in general http://www.kistlerrods.com/fishing-...out-rod-breakage/subpage230.html#.VzP3w3Qo7qA

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't care or even pay much attention to what anyone fishes with as long as they abide the regulations, respect the resource, and respect others...whether they use a cane pole or the most expensive that money can buy.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I paid $20-$25 for American Rod Smith and Castaway at last FTU fishermen samples sale day. Few years ago I bought two and they are still functioning real well! The only rods I paid over $100 ( < $250) were for offshore fishing.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Ugly stick and a zebco for me... I spend the rest on hookers and coke!!!!!!!!


Hookers and Croaker

Fixed it for you.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

BluewaterBandido said:


> Congrats. I suggest you go wade Baffin chunking lures all day for a few days and reasses your feelings.


I understand the need or use of light wt. rod and reels for casting all day, but I still remember wade fishing in 9 mile hole from Friday to Sunday. We camped on the spoil island and floundered at night. We would fish from before sunrise until 3-4 in the afternoon throwing 7 ft. Fenwick fiberglass rods topped with Ambassadeur 5000's and 5500's Saturday and Sunday. We even casted at night when we tood the generator and lights. I don't remember any of the soreness that many refer to after a day of casting.

As far as expensive rods, if your budget allows it, then by all means, buy the best equipment you can afford.


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

redfish bayrat said:


> BluewaterBandido said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats. I suggest you go wade Baffin chunking lures all day for a few days and reasses your feelings.
> ...


I wasn't even referring to soreness rather just basic comfort level. Like you said if you have the means to fish with a more comfortable set up then why not? Only "soreness"/uncomfort I ever get is from walking topwaters all day. I mentioned Baffin because as those who fish there know it can be some of the harshest wading conditions on the Texas coast. For me when you have the chance of encountering cold winter temps, gusts to 35, wading across rocks, muddy bottoms, etc... I want to have the most comfortable gear and set up I can.

Like I mentioned you "can" catch a fish on a snoopy Rod with a cheetoh on the hook. But I choose to fish in comfort and target them accordingly. To each their own. I don't care what someone else throws but don't tell me what I need to throw either.


----------



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

*Style*

It is all about style. One of my buddies (Bass Fisherman) Said You have to run fast and look good. :walkingsm


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

$275? Wait until you get into flyrodding. The higher end Scotts, G.Loomis, and Sage rods for the inshore salt are closer to $900. I've casted a $$$Sage, but prefer my TFO BVK at $275 or a Cabelas CGR at $65. The Scott Meridian is on my radar, but I haven't gotten to try one out yet. $850-900. 

Long time ago, I was on a couple of really nice pheasant hunts in SD where everyone, except me, had beautifully made and engraved European shotguns costing thousands. The guns didn't make them better shots, but they all worked their **ses off to get to the place where they could buy and enjoy the gun and go on the hunt. More power to them. 

I say get what gives you enjoyment. I love my fiberglass CGR. At $65, it's the cheapest, by far, fly rod I own. But graphite doesn't feel like glass. Get what enhances the experience. If it's an ugly stick get that.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Well if you think $275 is a lot for a good casting rod .....then you better not take up fly fishing that's for sure
Post 84 beat me to it....LOL


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

BluewaterBandido said:


> Congrats. I suggest you go wade Baffin chunking lures all day for a few days and reasses your feelings.


 You buying?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

GoneSouth said:


> Hookers and Croaker
> 
> Fixed it for you.


Yes, that too... I can throw croaker a country mile with a Zebco 888 paired with a nice Ugley Stick. But, you better have some pink Finns windtamer braid on that baby. I take a #10 treble and gut hook the croaker so as to simulate the wounded prey presentation. Sometimes I fish them wacky style, and hook them through the back. I like to tip the nearly live bait with a piece of Tidal Surge lures in case one of those fish that prefers plastics swims by. That presentation has netted me more hard heads than I can count, and big'uns too. I have no idea why guys spend so much time chasing those nasty trout around in their fancy boats... I can catch a months worth of hardheads sitting on the rocks.

And the great thing is, with the action of the Ugly Stick and the Finns, I almost never backlash the Zebco. Yep, I just sit there all day drinking beer with my fat old lady, just killing the hardheads. Good times I tell ya, good times.


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

I've spent half of what I've made the past seven years fishing 100 days a year on boats, gear and trips. The other half of what I made I just wasted


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Apparently none of you have purchased a high end fly rod lately..... $800+


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Bankin' On It said:


> well...ya get a free hat...sometimes a sticker too.


Lol
Troll thread!


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Pcwjr4 said:


> Most fisherman, that can't fish and never will know how to save their life, feel that spending a whole bunch of money will make up for their ignorance in how to catch fish.
> Then at least they can brag to everyone "Hey I spent $XXX dollars on my equipment, look at me".
> ******** !!


Yeah..... keep telling youself that if it makes you feel better about it:rotfl:


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Nothing fancy here. Same with hunting. I like to go simple and minimalist.

In other words, I'm tight fisted with my money. Heck, I still have my First Communion money!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

cc said:


> Yes! I have a few of those $300 plus rods!!!


Nice, but for some of those light rods, I'd thought a lighter reel would be more appropriate.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

boy...yall like swinging your rods alot...bet i can pee further than you....


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

cheap sunglasses and rods never seem to break, get lost, or stolen.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

To each their own...Up until recently I thought a $99 Castaway from Academy was awesome. I personally don't think the equipment makes a big difference as far as being able to catch fish. I catch just as many on the good stuff as I did with the cheaper stuff I used to use. It's all personal preference and the means to do so.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Close your eyes when you walk past the fly rods, 275 is an entry level price. It's all relative.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> All said and done, the Phenix K2 spinning rods I'm fishing with, complete with custom grips and titanium guides, come in around the upper $400's, and I build the **** things!
> 
> I've broken a few of them too. Cut all the guides off, mail in the broken blank with $50, and get a new one mailed back. Phenix takes good care of their folks, I'll give them that!
> 
> Money is just a tool. Spend it how you like I say.


What reel do you match on that?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Everybody has pretty much the same idea. No a 250.00 rod won't necessarily make you a better fisherman. Given you buy a 250 dollar rod that is built for what your needs are you could presumably catch more fish though. But that is neither here nore there.
It really boils down to personal preference and what you want to fish with.

There are levels of rods out there each with their own price level. Academy mass produced rods. Semi production rods from some of the smaller facilities and then custom rod builders.

For me as a custom rod builder that does it more for a hobby then anything else I can tell you that for 250.00 dollars is a good start point for a truly custom rod. 
Personally when I have someone come to be and want a rod made we go through the following questions and then meet up to take some measurements and test a couple setups out.

1. Who will be using the rod and how long have they been fishing. Typical way they like to fish, from a boat, wade fishing, shore fishing. etc. This helps me understand more on blank selection and component selection. I wouldn't put a long rear grip on a rod going to someone that wade fishes a lot or kayak fishes a lot. Typically a shorter grip is desired. Same goes for blank. I'm not going to put a person in a 200 dollar high end graphite blank who simply fishes from a boat, doesn't use a net to land fish and who i generally get the impression they will be using the rod to extremes. The blank is likely to not make the longterm.
2. What type of fishing will the rod typically be used for, topwater, jigs, popping corks, crank baits etc. This falls back again on blank selection and grip layout.
3. Specific needs/desires that the person is looking for in a rod(sensitivity, lightweight, comfort, colors etc) that they aren't getting with their current setup. 

After having a good chat I generally bring a couple rods to the pond and let the person make some casts and feel out setups. All the while I'm watching them and listening to their desires. Do they hold the rod differently when they cast compared to how they palm the rod while reeling? Do they sling quickly or slowly on the cast? Do they keep the rod but close to their body during retrieve? All these things are accounted for and managed.

The last and least important step to a truly custom rod is color and components. Some people are happy with standard components that hold up perfectly well to abuse. Others want higher end guides or custom grips or color matching reel seats. 
As these components get upgraded the cost goes up. It's only natural. They cost me more to buy. You only pay the difference in the cost from standard.

All the threadwork etc is just bling but that is where the customers personal wishes come out the most. Want an aggie theme rod.. Done want a stealth fish slayer that has minimal wraps and is all black...Done. I tend to take a lot of liberty in being creative and artistic but also keeping with what the customer wants.

Threadwork is like paint color on a car. It's really only there to make the rod look good. The primer and behind the scenes work are what make the rod.

Here was a recent build I did as a gift for my brother in law. but it will give you a glimpse into the thought process. 

He is a larger man(tall) that is still relatively new to fishing. He fishes with spinning rods exclusively, has a slow speed nice and easy cast and generally treats his rods with care but like a regular fishing rod high sticking to get fish in boat etc. 
To that effect I knew the following
I knew I would put him in a good quality blank but one that he didn't have to be careful with. I knew the blank would need backbone. Not for fish but for him high sticking fish into the boat. He lacked speed on casting so I tried to give him every advantage on distance. I put an advanced microwave guide train on the blank to improve casting distance. With his larger hands I used a larger more comfortable reel seat then normal and also used a 1 piece grip so that he could paw the grip anywhere on casting or landing without worry of slipping or missing a split grip. 
Last and most important to him but least important for function was the customization of the completed rod to a Dallas Cowboy theme. He loves the cowboys and I wanted the finished rod to represent that love.

Is it better then the rod that came with his penn battle 2? absolutely because those rods are not well suited for his style of fishing. Did he need a custom rod over a better rod from academy? Nope not at all. Did it make him grin ear to ear and give him more confidence in his abilities. 100% yes

That in its self is worth the price you pay and the reason I build.


I'll be offering my longwinded forum post in paperback later in the year. Good gawd I can ramble.

Tight lines guys.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I just got off the phone with uncle Robert and he said, "YES, of course you can give me $2432.00 for this rod. And of course it's guaranteed to catch any species you're fishing for or bring it back for a quadruple refund! 

If the rod fails to catch fish for any reason please bring both pieces back along with the receipt and area you failed in. Include tides, major/minor feeding tables, bote, size, what you paid for it, and what year Dodge you pull the bote with.

Of course your email and physical addy are required before any rod transaction on this level can be performed! Background check may be required, TWIC, is a beginning!


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by saltwatersensations View Post
I can catch just as many fish on a cheap rod and reel and anyone on their expensive stuff,


BluewaterBandido said:


> Congrats. I suggest you go wade Baffin chunking lures all day for a few days and reasses your feelings.


What does Baffin have to do with this response?


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

JuiceGoose, 

You explained perfectly what a great custom rod is, and what every good custom rod builder knows.

That is beautiful work on your brother inlaw's rod.

For those that have never fished with a well built, well balanced custom rod, well, you will never understand the difference!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

cc said:


> Depends, you paying for the grooming?


Nope...I just fish with my ugly 30 year old rods! 

The only rod I've bought since the 70's was one that Havens sold me at the Houston Show some 10 or 12 years ago.

Haven't drank anything out of the Baumann "Blue Ice Chest" since!


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I NEVER pay for anything-always get from others.

Signed,

_Bernie Sanders_


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Man if you think $275 is a lot, you should see the kind of money I've spent on fly rods.....

I don't say that to brag or anything, it's ridiculous and I will admit that 100 times over, but it's what I'm passionate about and over time I've realized with certain things you get what you pay for. So I don't mind spending a little extra coin if I know I'm getting quality that will last me a long time. 

Oh I also own waterloo and FTU green rods (got great deals on all of them at fishing shows) with high end reels and wouldn't have it any other way. When I was younger all I used was a good ol allstar shrimp special with an ambassador C3, caught a ton of fish on it too, but I'd prefer not to go on marathon wades chunking lures with it nowadays.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

This thread went from a normal question, to guys raising hell. Down south quickly!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Drundel said:


> Nice, but for some of those light rods, I'd thought a lighter reel would be more appropriate.


Side note. IMHO, a light reel is important, but I think what really matters more is how it balances on the rod. If you had a lightweight reel like Chronarch or Core MG but the CG of the rod & reel wasn't really close to where you hold the rod, then that rod & reel will "feel" heavier in your hands while casting and working a lure than if you had a heavier rod and reel combo that was well balanced. This can also change depending on if you palm the reel or hold it trigger style.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

If you don't understand the difference between a $100 rod and a $300 rod, you aren't ready for one anyway.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

Also, if you have a "custom" rod, that you bought off a rack right next to 5 more, you don't have a custom rod.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine Rod reflects lunar gravitation makes tidal movement when and where I am fishing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

southpaw said:


> Side note. IMHO, a light reel is important, but I think what really matters more is how it balances on the rod. If you had a lightweight reel like Chronarch or Core MG but the CG of the rod & reel wasn't really close to where you hold the rod, then that rod & reel will "feel" heavier in your hands while casting and working a lure than if you had a heavier rod and reel combo that was well balanced. This can also change depending on if you palm the reel or hold it trigger style.


I just prefer the 100d7 reels.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

LOL... Gotta love it... read every post.. had some really good laughs.. Y'all made my day!! Thanks ! and yup.. I am sure the OP got what he was lookin for


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

JuiceGoose said:


> Everybody has pretty much the same idea. No a 250.00 rod won't necessarily make you a better fisherman. Given you buy a 250 dollar rod that is built for what your needs are you could presumably catch more fish though. But that is neither here nore there.
> It really boils down to personal preference and what you want to fish with.
> 
> There are levels of rods out there each with their own price level. Academy mass produced rods. Semi production rods from some of the smaller facilities and then custom rod builders.
> ...


What an awesome post full of great info! To bad it went South with the Cowboys


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey I build to please. Auto mechanics don't get to work on Ferrari's all the time ya know. 

heheheheh


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

and not ONE person has admitted they simply "cant afford it. well im that guy.


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

OttoMan said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by saltwatersensations View Post
> I can catch just as many fish on a cheap rod and reel and anyone on their expensive stuff,
> 
> ...


See post #82


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

I was fishing over 60 years,most of the time in fresh water first time with some rod built by me on...nutcracker branch.
One good rod for fishing is very important.I am fishing just with spinning rod over 10 '.
If i was fishing with short rods for sure i was order one custom rod from SARGE.

I was lucky to buy some ALL STAR TITANIUM blanks(most fly blanks) before SHAKESPEARE as buying this good company from Houston.
I am not realy rod builder,but i was building a lot of long rods(over 10 ') using this blanks +extension.
If i was finding one good,light ,sensitive rod over 10 " normal i was paying and $275 for my type of fishing.

One day at a fishing show in Houston(long time ago)i was lucky to meet TREY KISTLER at the show.I was telling i like his rods ,but i fish just with long rod.
Trey tell me to go to his shop ,because have on 10 ' rod ,and maybe i like rod.
Before i was going to TREY shop in Magnolia in his home i was building one spinning rod over about 13' using one fly blank TITANIUM w5 +extension.
Because i like the rod to be light i was using some SIC MATCH guides with long legs.

Trey and his partner was curios to see my rod and was very sincere telling me my rod is better comparativ with his 10' spinning rod and was true.

I was building this rod special for catching white bass from the bank below LIVINGSTON DAM on TRINITY RIVER.

In 2003 ,when i discover the ROLLOVER PASS and i was learning how to catch there fish on jigs i was building some long rods on ALL STAR TITANIUM W10 fly blanks +extension and i was very happy fishing with this spinning rods.
Because i like to have more better rods i was buying in e-bay some used (but in good condition(SAGE RPLX W10,W12,G.LOOMIS IMX W10,W12/13) and i change this rods in spinning rods.I was buying used rods because so my rod is cheaper because if i was buying SAGE ,G.LOOMIS IMX blanks was to expensive and i can't afford.

In the first picture is my rod built on ALL STAR TITANIUM ,fly blank w10 fighting with the black drum from my avatar.
In the second picture is one G.LOOMIS IMX W12/13 change in spinning rod,and in the last pictures some SAGE RPLX W12 change by me in spinning rod.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Hell, if your wife paid $300 for a pair of shoes, you can for a fishing rod too!


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Heck a high end rod can be compared to high end waders/jackets. They can all get the job done, but you pay for the comfort and quality. Like I stated earlier, once you go up in quality there is no going back down on quality.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Bull Red said:


> When's the last time you bought any gear? Or are you still fishing with a Snoopy rod?


Don't underestimate those little Snoopy rods. When my son was 4 years old I took him to a local pond to fish with one...thought he would have fun catching bream on it. He ended up catching about 20 bass with the four biggest being 5, 5, 7, and 10 lbs.

That was 14 years ago and we still keep a couple in our arsenal for walking brushy creek banks where casting room is super tight or fishing with the tiniest of lures.


----------



## sharkman76 (Apr 9, 2016)

"The Difference Between Men & Boys is the Price of Their Toys"


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

When time permits, I like to scout out an old tree and whittle a war stick with my bare hands. I'll typically use thread from my clothing or the hair stands of a newborn baby to fabricate the line. The rib bone of a hard head makes a perfect hook and a fishing line basket woven from marsh grass brings my death dealer to life. I rub mud all over my body, communicate in a series of dull roars, and excrete urine or defecate frequently to mark my territory. 

When I'm in a hurry and just have to grab a regular rod and jump on the boat (boring), I prefer a Traditions Custom paired with a concept C or core50. Waterloo and Sarge occupy space too on occasion. 

I never really thought about my gear choices offending anybody. When I get into my golden years, I've had a goal since papa died to bust out his old one piece jumpsuit (complete with pocket patch and built in belt) and yell at kids to stay off my lawn. 

Until I earn that privilege, I'll just keep throwing tons of money into this whole fishing thing. 

If I'm deep in the Alaskan woods clinging to life by a thread, I want some big hairy lesbian looking broad in flannel to keep me warm. When I want to throw on some shorts, crank some tunes, and roll down to the local dive, a tall big-breasted drop dead blonde chick is what goes in the front seat... Both have a purpose, it's just about what makes daddy happy at the end of the day.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

He$&. Y'all are all wasting you time if you are not wearing the new $700 custom fit banana hammock is fish hide pattern. Extra testical support made with the latest technology. Lightest weight too for those long Baffin days.
Left testicle sack has a yeti trade mark. Right testicle sack has a Costa trade mark. And you get you choice of either Saltwater Soul or Saltlife monogrammed right down the shaft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

I know what you are thinking. Since most of the time you wear banana hammocks inside your pants or shorts - no one will know that you possess the finest fishing banana hammock available. That's why our fishing banana hammock is designed to wear on the outside of your pants so all your fishing buddies can be impressed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flippin' Crazee (May 14, 2015)

grman said:


> he$&. Y'all are all wasting you time if you are not wearing the new $700 custom fit banana hammock is fish hide pattern. Extra testical support made with the latest technology. Lightest weight too for those long baffin days.
> Left testicle sack has a yeti trade mark. Right testicle sack has a costa trade mark. And you get you choice of either saltwater soul or saltlife monogrammed right down the shaft.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


 roflmao!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm guessing none of you gentlemen have ever priced fly rods! $275 _might_ get you a decent starter rod.

A 1972 Ford Pinto will get you down to the local Stop-n-Rob the same as a 2016 Mercedes-Benz, but which would you rather drive?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

grman said:


> I know what you are thinking. Since most of the time you wear banana hammocks inside your pants or shorts - no one will know that you possess the finest fishing banana hammock available. That's why our fishing banana hammock is designed to wear on the outside of your pants so all your fishing buddies can be impressed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL... Much cooler too.. I mean with all that freedom and fresh air. LOL

Hammocks for TrouserTrout


----------



## fritz423 (Jul 4, 2015)

Quality is worth it to people who value quality. Other folks (probably) catch just as many fish.


----------



## fishon2 (Sep 11, 2004)

wiznut said:


> What I don't understand is why spin and baitcast rods over $200 don't include a no questions asked lifetime replacement for breakage guarantee. Pretty much every good fly rod company does that. Hell, you can get an Orvis for as cheap as $175 with a 25 year guarantee. I'll drop $500-$800 on a fly rod because I know I'll always have it no matter how many times I break it. I'm hard pressed to spend more than $100 on a spinning rod that is dead the first time it breaks.


Most quality US made rods all have a lifetime warranty,  I fish Falcon and St Croix USA models in the bay and all are under $200 and have solid warranties....


----------



## lighttackle (Aug 17, 2012)

3GENTS_Fishing said:


> When time permits, I like to scout out an old tree and whittle a war stick with my bare hands. I'll typically use thread from my clothing or the hair stands of a newborn baby to fabricate the line. The rib bone of a hard head makes a perfect hook and a fishing line basket woven from marsh grass brings my death dealer to life. I rub mud all over my body, communicate in a series of dull roars, and excrete urine or defecate frequently to mark my territory.
> 
> When I'm in a hurry and just have to grab a regular rod and jump on the boat (boring), I prefer a Traditions Custom paired with a concept C or core50. Waterloo and Sarge occupy space too on occasion.
> 
> ...


This is good stuff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wishiniwasfishn (Apr 14, 2012)

Surprising this thread received so much activity. Why not contribute...

The only time I would care on what people spend their money on is when they can "afford" that new Lincoln Navigator or rod but then can't afford food, healthcare or other necessities and my taxes have to pay for those things for them. Financial responsibility first, then all of those other things.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I could care less what u fish with. But I do understand the aversion to DB's that buy product X to try and purchase others admiration and respect. It's rampant. See it all the time.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

3GENTS_Fishing said:


> When time permits, I like to scout out an old tree and whittle a war stick with my bare hands. I'll typically use thread from my clothing or the hair stands of a newborn baby to fabricate the line. The rib bone of a hard head makes a perfect hook and a fishing line basket woven from marsh grass brings my death dealer to life. I rub mud all over my body, communicate in a series of dull roars, and excrete urine or defecate frequently to mark my territory.
> 
> When I'm in a hurry and just have to grab a regular rod and jump on the boat (boring), I prefer a Traditions Custom paired with a concept C or core50. Waterloo and Sarge occupy space too on occasion.
> 
> ...


Pure prose!


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> I could care less what u fish with. But I do understand the aversion to DB's that buy product X to try and purchase others admiration and respect. It's rampant. See it all the time.


LOL, reminds me of a friend's comment while snow skiing years ago.

"look at that guy, $5,000 worth of gear, $1.98 in experience."

bet I see that crepe every 15 minutes here, all day long. especially today


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Everything is based on "JEALOUSY".


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

wishiniwasfishn said:


> surprising this thread received so much activity. Why not contribute...
> 
> The only time i would care on what people spend their money on is when they can "afford" that new lincoln navigator or rod but then can't afford food, healthcare or other necessities and my taxes have to pay for those things for them. Financial responsibility first, then all of those other things.


nailed it


----------



## candk324 (Feb 8, 2010)

Wishiniwasfishn said:


> Surprising this thread received so much activity. Why not contribute...
> 
> The only time I would care on what people spend their money on is when they can "afford" that new Lincoln Navigator or rod but then can't afford food, healthcare or other necessities and my taxes have to pay for those things for them. Financial responsibility first, then all of those other things.


Agreed, if you're on my payroll, you better be thinking value. Otherwise, spend as you see fit.


----------



## jmkro (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't think *madbayrunner* was trying to tell people how to spend their money, he was just pointing something out that's comical to some of us. Actually, the funny part is how some people get so defensive when someone brings up the expensive gear topic. And not to stir up the pot too much, but the "When you're wading for 8 hours..." thing makes me laugh. If you want to have some fun, pick a 15-20 mph wind day and stand on a trolling motor pedal. Balancing becomes just as important as catching fish.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

$275...LOL...Might not be best for some of y'all to get behind the wheel of a Lexus...Might be tough getting back into your Corolla.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> $275...LOL...Might not be best for some of y'all to get behind the wheel of a Lexus...Might be tough getting back into your Corolla.


+1

Our Lexus is in for service, and I'm rolling around in a carolla as a loaner right now. It's as awesome as it sounds. Good analogy.


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

jmkro said:


> I don't think *madbayrunner* was trying to tell people how to spend their money, he was just pointing something out that's comical to some of us. Actually, the funny part is how some people get so defensive when someone brings up the expensive gear topic. And not to stir up the pot too much, but the "When you're wading for 8 hours..." thing makes me laugh. If you want to have some fun, pick a 15-20 mph wind day and stand on a trolling motor pedal. Balancing becomes just as important as catching fish.


I'm sure balancing in those conditions is tough.

Having ur waders sucked up around ur nads in cold temps, waves smacking you in the back, dredging through deep mud, hands being wet and cold, with the wind pumping. Not comparable. So while it might be comical to some of you I will choose to have the right gear out of comfort.


----------



## ssfishmaster (Feb 15, 2015)

If you can afford a steak why eat a hot dog they both fill you up but me personally gonna get that Ribeye


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

If U think $275 is an expensive combo, try a Gloomis NRX rod with a Stella reel. Let's see what price tag U are looking at. :dance:


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Can get good deals at academy if you're lucky, or know someone who alerts you to good deals

picked up a Falcon rod for $30, castaway skeleton for like $40 or so i think it was, might've been 50. neither one retailed for 275 but i think they're both about 175 or so full price. 

only expensive rod i have was a custom one that was built for a charity auction, and to me it's money well spent. though i'm hesitant to put my concept e on it as if i lost that combo i'd be out a ton of money (reel was bought at tackle warehouse when they were over half off)

neither piece of gear makes me better at fishing, but i might as well look good catching hard heads and gaff tops


----------



## jmkro (Dec 28, 2015)

BluewaterBandido said:


> I'm sure balancing in those conditions is tough.
> 
> Having ur waders sucked up around ur nads in cold temps, waves smacking you in the back, dredging through deep mud, hands being wet and cold, with the wind pumping. Not comparable. So while it might be comical to some of you I will choose to have the right gear out of comfort.


You're in the you know what in those conditions, so I definitely give people credit for doing what you described. The majority of people wade where it's calm & convenient, so that's why the "8 hours of wading is tough" thing was ironic to me.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

What's the difference between wading for 8 hours in a pair of $50 Magellan waders or a $400 pair of Simms? If neither leak, what's the difference?


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

JustSlabs said:


> What's the difference between wading for 8 hours in a pair of $50 Magellan waders or a $400 pair of Simms? If neither leak, what's the difference?


I'd rather not have to go into Academy and purchase a pair for each trip.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JustSlabs said:


> What's the difference between wading for 8 hours in a pair of $50 Magellan waders or a $400 pair of Simms? If neither leak, what's the difference?


It isn't a matter of if your cheap waders are going leak, but when...Sure would suck in February right when you walked into some solid fish.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

JustSlabs said:


> What's the difference between wading for 8 hours in a pair of $50 Magellan waders or a $400 pair of Simms? If neither leak, what's the difference?


You don't look as cool.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

BluewaterBandido said:


> I'm sure balancing in those conditions is tough.
> 
> Having ur waders sucked up around ur nads in cold temps, waves smacking you in the back, dredging through deep mud, hands being wet and cold, with the wind pumping. Not comparable. So while it might be comical to some of you I will choose to have the right gear out of comfort.


What's pretty cool is the youth waders available now. Not trying to spoil my son but he hasn't enjoyed wading because of the comfort issue. I know they outgrow clothes as soon as soon as you buy it, but if he's comfortable, he'll want to continue wading with me. And that's priceless!


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

I fish and hunt with equipment that I am confident in. I buy equipment from manufacturers or custom producers that have the confidence to back up their product with strong customer service and warranty. 

It shouldn't be too surprising that quality comes with a price. What's funny is that most of the people trying to poke the bear on expensive rods probably have a YETI product or two...

At the end of the day you usually get what you pay for.


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

The age old saying... you get what you pay for. 

Why get a Cadillac when you can get a Kia, they both will get you to and from work. But that Cadillac will last you a lot longer and be a lot more comfortable in the long run.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

$350 rods, $300 reels, Simms waders & jackets, Yeti coolers, etc...trust me there are worse things you can do with your money...


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey JustSlabs,

You gotta tell us where you're finding those magellan waders that don't leak!!! I went thru 5 pair in 8 wade fishing trips and I finally just gave up. All were the higher priced version and all leaked at one of the seams within 8 or 10 hours of wading time on them!

It REALLY sucks when you are all the way down in Baffin bay with water temps in the upper 50's. Then you get in from fishing late in the evening and have to go argue with the same manager at academy that you argued with 3 days before. He told me I had to have a receipt. I told him I had just replaced them 3 days before with him being the manager. And the waders are the Academy brand, LOL.

I digress, If you've never fished with a quality true custom built rod, ya just don't know. By the way I've been building them for 35 years!


----------



## Rolltide (Sep 1, 2011)

Bottom line is get what you can afford. Quality rods that you take care of and have for years will be cheaper in the long run than buying three cheap ones that fall apart. 
That being said a very expensive TaylorMade driver will hit a golf ball a long way. But if you can't hit it straight a Rawlings is just as good.


----------



## reigningreds (Oct 1, 2014)

I feel left out so I'll comment lol...

Me personally...I just like and appreciate nice, high quality **** lol. Doesn't have anything to do with the price tag. Sure I'd love to get a Sarge or Laguna for $99.99 but I appreciate the quality, fit, and finish of those rods so I'm willing to pay the price when in the market.

What I don't get is people acting like you have to be out for admiration or cool factor just because you own expensive gear lol. What's even funnier is that some of the guys cracking the jokes probably pay a boat note every month. Last I checked, you can catch fish from the shore or from a dock too.

Cheap and middle of the road priced gear is cool too (I have PLENTY) but you're kidding yourself if you don't think there's a difference in quality when buying up.

Just buy what you like and what makes you happy and stay out of the next man's pocket.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

$275? LOL As others have said..that'll get you a Kmart blue light special fly rod and reel.

My last purchase was an $800 G Loomis NRX 8 weight paired with a $650 Tibor Everglades reel.

Does it help me catch more fish? Nope

Why'd I do it?
1.) Because I can
2.) Because I wanted to
3.) I work my *** off and have few hobbies. Fishing is of them. I reward my hard work with new toys in pursuit of my hobby.

I'm not into dic# measuring contests. Fishing makes me a normal person and brings balance in my life. I pursue my hobbies with a passion. As I'm sure most of you do, I am constantly thinking about fishing and I want what I consider top of the line gear when I pursue my addiction. I never gauge anyone else or look down or up to anyone for the gear they use or can afford, I'm a fisherman and we're all brothers.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

8weight said:


> $275? LOL As others have said..that'll get you a Kmart blue light special fly rod and reel.
> 
> My last purchase was an $800 G Loomis NRX 8 weight paired with a $650 Tibor Everglades reel.
> 
> ...


Amen! :brew2:


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cowboyupo6 said:


> The age old saying... you get what you pay for.
> 
> Why get a Cadillac when you can get a Kia, they both will get you to and from work. But that Cadillac will last you a lot longer and be a lot more comfortable in the long run.


Id actually rather have the Kia lol. It will outlast a Cadillac.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Many different references about fly rods on this thread. My girlfriend's father passed away and he lived in Durango, Colorado. This was a few years back. I helped her liquidate his estate. I had no idea what they were worth but quickly learned. He had Sage's, Thomas & Thomas', Gloomis', Orvis', RC Winston's etc. He had 20 of them. Todd from Marburgers offered me $5000 for all of them. Not knowing what I was doing, I declined and came back later. He had cooled off by then and I sold them piecemeal over the coming year. I eventually got more than $5000 for them and kept a Sage RPLXI 9 weight for redfish. Wish I could have retained more of them but she needed the money at the time.

Pics below of some of the rods, I tried to find a pic of the feathers and fly tying stuff. That is a complete different story, ha ha!


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

Shakespeare Ugly Stick...Hook em, Net em, Put em in the cooler...Price is right!


----------



## EZ Wade (Sep 5, 2013)

In my opinion, Sarge Customs is the only way to go! Best I've fished and his customer service is impeccable!


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

That sounds about right. I'll pay that all day long for quality.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

I too used to scoff at fishermen running around with nearly $1000 tied up in gear for a day of fishing. I was content throwing cut bait from the bank with my Abu Garcia on a $35 rod. Then I found a Curado Bantam at a garage sale for pennies. It was like new. I paired it with a cheap rod and eventually learned to fish with artificial. I never went back to throwing bait from the Abu and quickly realized the difference quality will make. I also realized I have expensive taste in gear. If I were to only look at the rods and not the prices I would consistently walk out with the most expensive rods. Unfortunately I can only afford to buy a nice set-up about every 2 years. This was my year. I just popped on a 13 Concept E and got it at a deep discount! Brand new from Amazon I paid $264 when they list an MSRP of $380! Even with the discount ive never spent that on a complete rig, much less just the reel! I can't wait to try it!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> I have not yet. I did pay $140 for a Laguna Liquid. I also have paid $160 for a Castaway Skeletons Wader Specials. My favorite rod of all time has been my Laguna, it is worth every penny. It is light and sensitive.
> 
> When you get into custom prices, you are getting collapsible eyes, split reel seats and custom lengths and actions. That is important to some people.


There are some seriously solid rods in this price category. Laguna, Castaway, and Lews Custom Speed sticks to name a few. I love the super high end rods; I mean some of them are just sick!!! If you have the money...


----------



## Bigjoel44 (Jun 15, 2016)

I just got my 400 dollar custom job with a 200 dollar concept c so 600 plus for a rig, crazy I know, but **** I love it...lol


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Just ordered another Sarge, and have a Shimano Suatain waiting for it.

You.Can't.Beat.Quality.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Sarge makes a great rod. Caught my PB bass on one. Close to 8lbs. You will enjoy the sustain. I had stradics and thought the sustain couldn't be that much better- I don't use my stradics any more lol.


----------



## txpotlicker87 (Jul 1, 2016)

I have a probably a dozen rods that ive gotten over the years, ranging from your $40 allstars to a couple TFO rods and american rodsmiths. Im about to step up to the custom rod this season. Had i made this investment years ago i would have probably saved money, instead of making a rod collection.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I am very happy with all the Castaway rods I bought at the annual FTU fishermen samples day sale for $25-$30 each. I have caught all kinds of fish with them. If I want to customize my rod, it's very easy. I just use a label maker, make my name, and stick it on the rod. I even use left over spray paints, and spray a few spots here and there with different colors. Now I have a personalized custom rod and no one want to steal it, the ugly rod!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have noticed that the really mediocre and the really great fishermen seem to be willing to pay exorbitant prices for tackle, so it's kind of up to everyone to evaluate where they fit in. I'm setting personal affordability aside here.


----------



## txfishkiller (Jan 20, 2013)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> How about you mind your own business. It isn't your responsibility to comment how another man spends his own money. You spend yours as you see fit, and I'll keep my mouth shut and vice versa. Thanks.
> Bottom line: mind your own business.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess these days any ol douchebag can smart off on their device on a website. I think MBR was seeking input, not judging some dirkwad about his lifestyle. Empty Pockets now seems a very appropriate handle for you


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

My son's #2 PB Bass (8lb.) caught on a $12.99 Spiderman pole. His PB is a 10 lb. he caught a week later on the same rod.:rotfl:


----------



## Fishy Eye (Sep 2, 2015)

boatmanjohn said:


> I too used to scoff at fishermen running around with nearly $1000 tied up in gear for a day of fishing. I was content throwing cut bait from the bank with my Abu Garcia on a $35 rod. Then I found a Curado Bantam at a garage sale for pennies. It was like new. I paired it with a cheap rod and eventually learned to fish with artificial. I never went back to throwing bait from the Abu and quickly realized the difference quality will make. I also realized I have expensive taste in gear. If I were to only look at the rods and not the prices I would consistently walk out with the most expensive rods. Unfortunately I can only afford to buy a nice set-up about every 2 years. This was my year. I just popped on a 13 Concept E and got it at a deep discount! Brand new from Amazon I paid $264 when they list an MSRP of $380! Even with the discount ive never spent that on a complete rig, much less just the reel! I can't wait to try it!


You will love that reel. I have had one for around 4 months and it is flat awesome!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Category5 said:


> I have noticed that the really mediocre and the really great fishermen seem to be willing to pay exorbitant prices for tackle, so it's kind of up to everyone to evaluate where they fit in. I'm setting personal affordability aside here.


I know I'm in the "really great" category, personally.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Fishy Eye said:


> boatmanjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I too used to scoff at fishermen running around with nearly $1000 tied up in gear for a day of fishing. I was content throwing cut bait from the bank with my Abu Garcia on a $35 rod. Then I found a Curado Bantam at a garage sale for pennies. It was like new. I paired it with a cheap rod and eventually learned to fish with artificial. I never went back to throwing bait from the Abu and quickly realized the difference quality will make. I also realized I have expensive taste in gear. If I were to only look at the rods and not the prices I would consistently walk out with the most expensive rods. Unfortunately I can only afford to buy a nice set-up about every 2 years. This was my year. I just popped on a 13 Concept E and got it at a deep discount! Brand new from Amazon I paid $264 when they list an MSRP of $380! Even with the discount ive never spent that on a complete rig, much less just the reel! I can't wait to try it!
> ...


You were absolutely right, Fishy Eye! I've had it out on several trips now and it throws like butter in my hands. I love it! The position of the thumb release in relation to the rod is low and close and it just feels right. I coupled it with an Allstar rod, not real fancy but it's decent. Can't remember the name of the rod...AC...something or other. "Redfish/Trout/Flounder..." I can cast this on farther than anything I've fished with to date and it has no problem cranking in big redfish or even good size Spanish Macherel. If I could've hooked something larger with it when I was offshore I would've! It seems like my Curados always need extra attention after a trip, even new. Not this one. I rinse it off like I would any reel and I have yet to pick it up and notice any difference in how it performs. My curados always seem to need a "warm up" period to reach their max. My Concept E is always at top performance. I paired it with the Power Pro Slick 8 (marine blue, of-course, to match the reel!) and it feels like I really hit the jackpot. I no longer just look forward to catching fish, I quite honestly look forward to casting! It feels that good in my hand! I'm not saying everyone would feel the same, but for my hand size (average?) it works great!


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

350 for my rods


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

Tman custom rods all the way!!!


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

$20 cars kiddie pole for me. Can't beat the action or back bone it has.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

redfish91 said:


> $20 cars kiddie pole for me. Can't beat the action or back bone it has.


REEL Fisherman of the Month! :brew2:


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

redfish91 said:


> $20 cars kiddie pole for me. Can't beat the action or back bone it has.


$20? I paid $7 for that at Academy for my little nephiews. It lid up too. They caught a lot of piggy perches.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Anyone with experience with the HOOK SPIT rods? lots of sarge comments and happy customers, but from what I have heard the hook spits are supposed to be nice too...

as far as the OP... why buy a 60-80k boat with a 250-300hp motor when as a kid we used to fish the POC big jetties in a 14' flatbottom and 25 Johnson!!! Hell on a calm day we even took it out of the jetties and around the back side! wasn't smart but hey at 10 yrs old you can do anything! haha
BECAUSE AS YOU GET OLDER YOU BUY THE THINGS YOU WANT AND CAN!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I use Laguna customs and the liquid series , my customers on my boat get to try both the custom rods and the liquid series . You can catch fish with an ugly stick . I have more confidence fishing lagunas and they are light and strong , people spend a lot to go on a guided trip , and should have great equipment to use , not a 30$ h2o Rod . Just my .02


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

All of ya'll are amateurs. This guy knows how to fish, and he made his own rods, and boat!!! He can catch some fish, and has a smile on his face!!! Who needs that high dollar gear??!!(well, me maybe:headknock:headknock) I guess my ugly sticks don't qualify as high dollar gear. But, WHO CARES!!!! Lets go fishing!!!!


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Just picked up concept a reel and thinking about snagging a laguna liquid 7' medium rod at the boat show come January. Ive typically used falcon coastal xg rods but looking for something a little different. I assume they will be at the boat show jan 6, what are the typical show prices on the laguna liquid rods?


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Just got a Lews Lite and Concept C on 2 Waterloo rods. Best **** rod/reels I've ever used.

The main reason I decided to go ahead and get some good stuff is cause:

1- They'll last a lifetime
2- They are extremely light
3- Comfortable
4- They cast like no other and are smooth as hell

No lie, I was in that same mindset of buying the $30 H20 reel and $20 rod, but now that I DID get this good stuff, never going back. Worth every single penny

Out of the 2 reels, I'd cast my vote as favorite to the Lews.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Those of you that want to purchase Yeti coolers, expensive custom made rods and expensive boats have the right to spend any way they want. Many years ago, I had a $150 custom made rod. About a year later, I set the hook on a 3 lb bass and the rod broke about a foot above the reel. I now have a $30 rod (7 years old) and a $100 rod (about 2 years old). I catch just as many fish on the $30 rod as I do on the $100 rod. I wash them down with fresh water after each trip. The guides on the $100 rod are beginning to show some surface rust. I have had to replace one of the guides and the tip broke about 2 inches from top. So now if a 6'10" rod instead of 7'. But the $30 rod has not had any issues. To my thinking, no more $100 rods, I would rather put my money on a nice reel (to last longer) and cheaper rods than $100 and other equipment to help me to locate fish. But since I have never used a $275 rod, I really don't have an opinion if those are that much better. But I am sure they are.
But are they break proof, I doubt it. I feel much different breaking or losing overboard a $50 rod than a $275 rod.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Txredfish said:


> Those of you that want to purchase Yeti coolers, expensive custom made rods and expensive boats have the right to spend any way they want. Many years ago, I had a $150 custom made rod. About a year later, I set the hook on a 3 lb bass and the rod broke about a foot above the reel. I now have a $30 rod (7 years old) and a $100 rod (about 2 years old). I catch just as many fish on the $30 rod as I do on the $100 rod. I wash them down with fresh water after each trip. The guides on the $100 rod are beginning to show some surface rust. I have had to replace one of the guides and the tip broke about 2 inches from top. So now if a 6'10" rod instead of 7'. But the $30 rod has not had any issues. To my thinking, no more $100 rods, I would rather put my money on a nice reel (to last longer) and cheaper rods than $100 and other equipment to help me to locate fish. But since I have never used a $275 rod, I really don't have an opinion if those are that much better. But I am sure they are.
> But are they break proof, I doubt it. I feel much different breaking or losing overboard a $50 rod than a $275 rod.


I was of the same mindset for a long time.

I then treated myself to Kimbers & Weatherby's, Revo Premiers & Lagunas, Dimple Pinch & Balvenie Caribbean Cask. IF you can afford it there's a lot better stuff out there. I like the better stuff.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Txredfish said:


> Those of you that want to purchase Yeti coolers, expensive custom made rods and expensive boats have the right to spend any way they want. Many years ago, I had a $150 custom made rod. About a year later, I set the hook on a 3 lb bass and the rod broke about a foot above the reel. I now have a $30 rod (7 years old) and a $100 rod (about 2 years old). I catch just as many fish on the $30 rod as I do on the $100 rod. I wash them down with fresh water after each trip. The guides on the $100 rod are beginning to show some surface rust. I have had to replace one of the guides and the tip broke about 2 inches from top. So now if a 6'10" rod instead of 7'. But the $30 rod has not had any issues. To my thinking, no more $100 rods, I would rather put my money on a nice reel (to last longer) and cheaper rods than $100 and other equipment to help me to locate fish. But since I have never used a $275 rod, I really don't have an opinion if those are that much better. But I am sure they are.
> But are they break proof, I doubt it. I feel much different breaking or losing overboard a $50 rod than a $275 rod.


I don't think we are saying that a high dollar Waterloo will outlast a $30 Ugly Stick, because the Ugly Stick would for sure..

I agree that it's your money, if you want a high dollar rod and reel, get it. Like I said in my above comment, I used to have that same mindset about the cheap rods. And I still do believe you can catch just as many fish on a Shakesphere that you would on G-Loomis, but I have to come to find out how nice these high dollar rod and reels really are. I have that Lews and Concept C now; after the years of H20 Xpress, I've fell in love with these new rod and reels. Not going back to the cheap ones anymore


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Txredfish said:


> Those of you that want to purchase Yeti coolers, expensive custom made rods and expensive boats have the right to spend any way they want. Many years ago, I had a $150 custom made rod. About a year later, I set the hook on a 3 lb bass and the rod broke about a foot above the reel. I now have a $30 rod (7 years old) and a $100 rod (about 2 years old). I catch just as many fish on the $30 rod as I do on the $100 rod. I wash them down with fresh water after each trip. The guides on the $100 rod are beginning to show some surface rust. I have had to replace one of the guides and the tip broke about 2 inches from top. So now if a 6'10" rod instead of 7'. But the $30 rod has not had any issues. To my thinking, no more $100 rods, I would rather put my money on a nice reel (to last longer) and cheaper rods than $100 and other equipment to help me to locate fish. But since I have never used a $275 rod, I really don't have an opinion if those are that much better. But I am sure they are.
> But are they break proof, I doubt it. I feel much different breaking or losing overboard a $50 rod than a $275 rod.


What rod do you have that has rust on the guides??? That might be a sign it's not a good brand or to take better care?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I got baited into this thread by the OP's statement: _they better come with a lifetime guaranty no questions asked _when talking about expensive rods.

So, if you close your truck tailgate on it, the manufacturer should replace it? If you run your truck into an oak tree, the manufacturer isn't to blame, but you may have insurance. I feel that ridiculous warranty claims are one reason nice rods cost so much.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Well all I can say is that I broke in my new Waterloo Slam Ultra today on a 17" trout, an 18", and a 21". Everyone around me was catching dinks and getting hung up on Oyster reefs. They were obviously using ugly sticks. 

The main difference between the high dollar and midrange stuff is weight and quality in little things like guides that hold up better over time. At my stage in life a couple of ounces makes a big difference over the course of a day.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm stuck in realville fishing a $4,500.00 1975 20 foot mako, but it is paid for. Allot of these billionaires fighter pilots have $90k plus mach 6 attack fighter jets, so a few more pennies for a rod is nothing for these high rolling steppers.


----------



## jtcallahan88 (Nov 3, 2011)

It's hard for me to believe this thread is still going... If you can afford it and/or want it, buy it. If you can't afford it and/or don't want it, don't buy it. It's pretty simple fellas. Tight lines on those ugly sticks and slam mags alike!


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

jtcallahan88 said:


> It's hard for me to believe this thread is still going... If you can afford it and/or want it, buy it. If you can't afford it and/or don't want it, don't buy it. It's pretty simple fellas. Tight lines on those ugly sticks and slam mags alike!


Haters gonna hate


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm looking to dump a couple hundred from the Xmas bonus soon


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Burning a hole*



RogerTherk said:


> I'm looking to dump a couple hundred from the Xmas bonus soon


Give victor a call at laguna rods boat show will start in a week and they will have some sweet deals on a custom .


----------



## swimmingpoolbob (Dec 15, 2012)

If my wife knew what I have invested in rods and reels I'm pretty sure the outcome wouldn't be good (for me). That being said I always buy the best I can afford at the time because it lasts, has resale value if the situation called for me to liquidate and it is just darn more easier to use like a fine car or quality tools.


----------

